# WTB.: Parts



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

Hey wassup fella? well i need some help i got a (max 89' se) and some dick hit my
drivers side tail light and this morning i shattered my passanger side rear view
mirror?? i really need these parts if anyody could help me i would really b thankfull


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

check out a local junk yard


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

yea i tried that and the local junk yards in the whole valley here in salt lake only have 2 maximas that are j30! so im pretty much going to have to find somebody that is on the org or the dealer


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

do you just need the mirror....or do you need the whole thing..
call the dealer and see how much they well charge you. i thought the J30 would fit, but i guess i may be worng.


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

well i do got a j30 i ment to say that there is only 2 maximas but they are stripped down to the bone and the dealer wants 180 bones for a non-heated mirror and i need the whole thing like mirror and the black housing1.


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

dam $180 that is alot, dude i can find one for you here, easy . we have alot of jund yards that have alot of maxima's. i am reall busy this weekend but im going to head up the junk yard maybe next week, and im going to see how much i can get you one.. and i will let you know...


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

hey dont stress Dark lord bunny from the org got me one for 30 bones shipped, thanx for looking out if you here of a drivers side tail light let me know.


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

ok what color are your tails, they come in like dark red...and red..


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

hey are a dark red and the bottom is clear where the turn signal is. its like all the other max that are SE
thanx


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

oh ok....ill see if i find something like that...ill let u know


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

yea thanx bro that is helpful..


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

man....i check the juck yard for you rear light....all the ones i found were 92 and up...sorry bro...


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

hey sorry to be a pest about it do you know if the light was a se or gxe? because if it was a se it will work


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

nagal said:


> *hey sorry to be a pest about it do you know if the light was a se or gxe? because if it was a se it will work *


No, the VE SE tails are different from the VG SE tails.

I will sell you the pair, but I can't part with just one. Sorry. E-mail me if you are interested, though...

[email protected]


----------

